# صناعة الحديد و الصلب



## alghazwi (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اود ان يكون هذا الجانب مختص في صناعة الحديد و الصلب و اطلب من جميع الزملاء المشاركة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.
و سأبدأ بأضافة الملحقات و المعلومات خطوة بخطوة ان شاء الله
و شكري للجميع


----------



## hussien_messi (5 مارس 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------

